# Wu Ji Style



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2015)

Has anyone here had experience with Wu Ji style tai chi? I am considering trying tai chi, and this place appears to be the closest/most compatible with my schedule, so considering checking it out soon.

Silk Wind Studio - Silk Wind Studio Yoga Tai Chi Martial Arts 1 Schwab Road(in the Clock Tower Plaza)Melville / South HuntingtonLong Island NY 11747         NEWS:  SPECIALOFFERExtended through 12/31 NEW STUDENTS5 Classes for $39click here for more info


----------



## mograph (Dec 17, 2015)

Hmm. Look at the feet of the gentleman in the video of the first seven postures. Do they seem to be stable, well-connected to the ground?


----------



## mograph (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's the video of which I spoke:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2015)

Just watched it. In a decent amount of it, they don't to me, but since I've never practiced tai chi, I can't be sure whether or not what I'm seeing is intentional or not.


----------



## ChenAn (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like some kind of contemporary taiji derivative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mograph (Dec 18, 2015)

You don't have to know taijiquan: if you've done martial arts, you should be able to tell that he can easily be pushed over. (Watch it full screen on a laptop to look at details.) Anyway, this isn't very good, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2015)

mograph said:


> You don't have to know taijiquan: if you've done martial arts, you should be able to tell that he can easily be pushed over. (Watch it full screen on a laptop to look at details.) Anyway, this isn't very good, in my opinion at least.


I realized that, but was not sure if there was some reason for this that I was not aware of. That's why I said I didn't know if it was intentional. Similarly there are ways that a wing chun practitioner punches that I would otherwise think of as a really bad idea, but make sense in the context of WC


----------



## mograph (Dec 18, 2015)

kempodisciple said:


> I realized that, but was not sure if there was some reason for this that I was not aware of. That's why I said I didn't know if it was intentional.


Nope. Your instincts were correct (trust your feelings!). Regardless of style, taijiquan requires a good root. I don't see that here. In other words, in taijiquan, there's no reason to choose to be unstable when both feet are planted.

edit: Basically, the root is required so that practitioners can express or redirect forces (applied to them by an opponent) by using the ground as a base. Good foot contact also allows them to adjust their contact with the ground to suit changing forces applied to them: better contact is the "percentage play." Hope that helps.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2015)

mograph said:


> Nope. Your instincts were correct (trust your feelings!). Regardless of style, taijiquan requires a good root. I don't see that here. In other words, in taijiquan, there's no reason to choose to be unstable when both feet are planted.



Thanks, I'll make sure to keep that in mind when I'm looking at videos of practitioners.


----------



## ChenAn (Dec 19, 2015)

Pete could you tell us more about wuji . Which branch of taiji line it came from? Who created it? When?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChenAn (Dec 19, 2015)

Interesting, in 1940 Chen wasn't that widespread like in later years. Where did CJS learn Chen style prior 1940?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 19, 2015)

pete11721 said:


> The style was created in the 1940s by Chen Ji Sheng, professor at Nanjing University, by modifying Chen style to incorporate a serious amount of Bagua and a subtle dose of Xingyi (tai chi body, bagua feet, xingyi hands) ...


That clip has strong Yang Taiji flavor, don't see much Chen Taiji, Xingyi, and Bagua flavors a all.


----------



## ChenAn (Dec 20, 2015)

I will repeat my question: where founder of wuji style learned his Chen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 20, 2015)

pete11721 said:


> We practice the whole art, meaning you will learn the principles and how to apply them, solo form, QiGong, Push Hands, Self Defense applications, and weapons.  You will also have the opportunity to learn baguazhang.
> 
> Pete (the guy in the video)



Did the push hands practice and self defense come from your teacher?


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Jan 30, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Has anyone here had experience with Wu Ji style tai chi? I am considering trying tai chi, and this place appears to be the closest/most compatible with my schedule, so considering checking it out soon.
> 
> Silk Wind Studio - Silk Wind Studio Yoga Tai Chi Martial Arts 1 Schwab Road(in the Clock Tower Plaza)Melville / South HuntingtonLong Island NY 11747         NEWS:  SPECIALOFFERExtended through 12/31 NEW STUDENTS5 Classes for $39click here for more info



If you want to see some videos on Wu style, look up Wang Pei Sheng on YouTube.  He developed a 37 posture Wu style form.  His student is in Pittsburgh (www.ycgf.org)


----------

